# Garden State Taxidermy Association Convention



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

For anyone interested:

NJ's GSTA will be holding our annual competition/convention July 23,24,25 in Pompton Plains, NJ 

Hotel is Best Western Regency House Hotel located at 140 rt 23 North and is $99/night and includes hot breakfast for 2 (regencyhousehotel.com)

Judges will be George Dante Jr, Lou Gagliano, and Dave Tuttle

Hope to see some new faces and meet some of you on this site!

if you need more info, emial me at [email protected]


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Gsta*

I'm glad GSTA is still going STRONG !!:teeth: I was a member 2 yrs in a row back in the late 90's. George Dante jr. is WONDER PERSON, GREAT MASTER TAXIDERMIST & VERY CRITACAL JUDGE BUT FAIR AND HELPFUL to "a NEWBIE" or PRO alike !:set1_applaud:Always a fantastic time at the convention...great deals, great seminars and friendly folks all over willing to discuss taxidermy. Boy I sure do MISS THOSE DAYS :sad:


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

yes he does fantastic work and we are lucky to have him as a judge... check out his new website: www.wildlifepreservations.com and prepare to be astonished...


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like you guys are putting together a great show.


----------

